# long first labor, fast second, what to expect for the third?



## kerrymom

My first labor lasted about 25 hours, my second took only 6 and we barely made it to the hospital. I am expecting my third and am wondering if I should expect another quick labor.

Obviously you just never know, but I wanted to see what happened with other moms second or third, or fourth labors.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

First- 4 hours 
second - 1.5 hours 

i'm hoping my third will just shoot out in minutes haha.


----------



## Jbree

my friend was 6hrs with her first and 1hr 45mins with her second! X


----------



## Misscalais

For me is got quicker each time
#1 41 hours ( 4 active )
#2 22 hours ( 4 active )
#3 9 hours ( 2.5 active )
Im interested to see how this one goes.


----------



## ChickenMommy

Im in the same boat. I had to be induced with #1 (low/no fluid). 22 hours later I "needed" a csection. 

With #2, I went about my business all day long, never felt ANYTHING that alerted me that labor may be starting. Water broke and everything went 0-60 instantly. Contractions started with 2 minutes and they were barely 90 seconds apart. A whopping 1 hour 23 minutes later he was out. 

Im terrified that this labor will be even faster (we got to the hospital and 12 minutes later #2 was born). Im fully expecting it to be fast again. My husband and I decided that we will more than likely just call for an ambulance the second my water breaks, just to be safe.


----------



## WDWJess

I've been thinking about this too!

1st was 48 hours of regular contractions 8 hrs active labour.
2nd was induced with 6 hours of regular contractions then just 13 mins active labour (yes you read that right) 10 mins going from 3cm-10cm!!!! Followed by just 2 small pushes recorded as 3 minutes!!!!!
So naturally when I discovered last week that I am pregnant with number 3 my first thoughts are of course do I need to plan a home birth! Not sure if the induction had anything to do with it but if active labour is quicker with 3rd I'm completely screwed!


----------



## PitaKat

I'm curious about this too!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Good question! I am also pregnant with my third and wondering how long labour will be. First was 26 hours, second 14 hours...so should I hope for a 7 hour labour?? Which, let's be honest, I'd be thrilled about! Hope others will chime in :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I've thought about this as well. I have heard many accounts where subsequent labors are generously shorter than previous ones. Considering my first started with broken waters (and weeks of prodomal labor and being 2-3 cm dilated) and was born 6 hrs later, I think next time I should try for a homebirth and not risk a car/bathroom baby. :haha: Was only in "active" labor for about 2 hrs, went from 4-9.5 cm in 75 min !!


----------



## Dory85

First labour - 10 days over due. 18 hours active labour and ventouse delivery 

Second labour - 37+2 with 3 minutes active labour!

Third labour - 34+4 weeks. Waters broke and was examined. Cervix was posterior and only 1cm dilated. Mild contractions continued but I wasn't checked for dilatation again. 3 hours later I felt sudden pressure and within 5 minutes I had delivered.

Speedy...


----------



## Josefin

1st 42+2 weeks took 24h. 
2nd 40+3 weeks took 5,5h and barely made it to the hospital.
3rd 40+4 weeks took about 9h. I was so nervous from the second labour that I went to the hospital quite early. I have about 18-20 months between the kids :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

I've heard that if you halve the length of your last labour that is a good estimate of how long your next will be. Of course it is far from being certain, but if you had a short labour last time I'd head on in quite quickly with your next labour. 
My 1st was about 6 hours, 2nd was 9ish hours (so for me the halving thing wasn't right) and my 3rd was 51 minutes. 
Everyone said that the 3rd baby/labour was the wild card and that was the case for me!


----------



## Maries_s

I'm glad somebody did this question! Because I literally did 3 pushes in less than 5min with my first baby. I wonder what can I expect with my second. 
Labor was 7 hours (active labor between 30 min to 1 hour)


----------



## xsadiex

My first was 37 hours 
Second was 4 hours

What on earth to expect!?!


----------



## freddie

1st was 40 hours
2nd was 5 hours

I have no idea what'll happen this time!!!!


----------



## sns6848

My two labors were totally different.

First was a c-section because he was breech. Lost my plug in the morning and freaked out because it was my first and I really wasn't awake! Called the doc and he said to go to the hospital and get checked out. Told DH that I would call if necessary. He went on to work - lol. Called him at work and told him to get to the hospital. We waited for the doc to arrive then DS was born. No issues. He was a week early.
Second was a vbac. Was in labor for about 12 hours after my water broke that morning at home. Told the doc that I wanted him born that day - no way I wanted him born after midnight because that would have made his b-day on April Fool's day. Once labor got moving, it went pretty fast. Almost didn't get the epidural because it progressed so fast. He was a week late.
No two babies are the same, no two pregnancies are the same. Good luck!


----------



## tyt

OMG!!! ur words are so soothing to my soul. so i am 12 weeks gone with number 2 and i had my firts dr appointment today and he said because i had a long labour with my first (20 hrs) which ended in CS i would a;so have a long labour with the pregnancy and should forget having a VBAC. i think i need to change my DR. VBAC here i come!!!


----------



## Maries_s

It any of you got pitocin in the labor process? I went to the hospital with my water broke but no contraction at all so they gave me pitocin. So I wonder if this could influence for my second pregnancy if I don't get pitocin this time. 
Ps. I think pitocin was the drug they gave me but I am not sure now :dohh:
Anyway it was something to try to induce contractions and was a tablet that they inserted in the vagina. :blush:


----------



## besty

First: 12 hours 
Second: 1hour 47mins
Third: 26 hours


----------



## +tivethoughts

1st 6.5hrs
2nd 2.5hrs
3rd 42 mins


----------



## kksy9b

1st- 16 hours 
2nd- 2 hours and made it to the hospital by 3 minutes

I'm nervous for what number 3 would be!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

1st born at 39+3 was 9 hours from contraction to baby out

2nd born at 39+2 was 5 hours from bloody show to baby out 

3rd born at 38+4 was 11 hours from when water started leaking to baby out but 2 hours from receiving pitocin to actually get contractions going to baby out. They started pitocin at 9am because I wasn't having regular contractions and he was born at 11:13am


----------



## second.time

I've only had one labor so far, but these posts are giving me hope. My first labor was 28 hours from first serious contraction to baby and I'm desperate for a shorter one this time!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

36wk#1- from 11pm ( when contractions started) until birth at noon the next day
36wk#2- from 11pm ( when contractions started) until birth at 9pm the next day -- failure to progress on this baby
40wk#3- from 7am ( when contractions started) until birth at 930pm the same day. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm interested in this too as I had;

Baby no 1 - 16 hours with pitocin to induce due to preeclampsia 
Baby no 2 - 3.5 hours having waters broken and going from 0 to holy maloney in just a few mins due to being 2 weeks over due!

My main worry is that my first ended in emcs and my second ended in forceps and episiotomy because both my children got stuck. If this labour is shorter and baby gets stuck I may not have made it to hospital!


----------



## Feronia

#1 - 56 hours
#2 - 2.5 hours
I'm interested in what #3 would be! (We are TTC.)

Anecdotally (I'm a student midwife), third babies are faaaast, especially the second stage.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for the insight Feronia! Scary to think my 3rd may come even quicker than my 2nd (only 1 hour of contractions before I was fully dilated!!)


----------



## nycmommy

First baby: 40w2d -29hrs (when the contractions were 5 minutes apart to baby in arms)
Second baby: 40w - 8 hrs
Third baby: still waiting to see


----------



## Jlh05

First baby - 2 hours from water breaking to baby's in my arm.
Second baby - 1 hour 19 mins from contractions begin then waters broken when her head is out to baby's in my area.
Third baby - soon to be updated and I'm pretty nervous for another quick labour. Everything happens too fast for me.


----------



## Ganton

First baby - 13 hours from first contraction. Waters broke about 4 hours before delivery.

Second baby - 6 hours from waters breaking, but only 3 hours from contractions starting.

Third baby - 14 hours from waters leaking, but 45 minutes from contractions starting.


----------



## CeriB

I'm yet to have number 2 but was wondering what gestation people had their babies and if there was a trend? From the ladies who have added their gestation, it seems that babies were born roughly the same time.

DD was born 13 hours after pessery - 9 hours after contractions started, 2 and a half days after waters broke &#128514;, at 40+5.


----------



## Ganton

CeriB said:


> I'm yet to have number 2 but was wondering what gestation people had their babies and if there was a trend? From the ladies who have added their gestation, it seems that babies were born roughly the same time.
> 
> DD was born 13 hours after pessery - 9 hours after contractions started, 2 and a half days after waters broke &#128514;, at 40+5.

Mine were 41+1 (1 day after sweep), 40 exactly (waters broke during sweep), then 39+5 (spontaneous).


----------



## MsMidwife

I'm a midwife and I tell all my clients that the third baby is the wild card. It will either be longer than the first or shorter than the second! 

So prepare for both! But the rule of thumb is as soon as contractions are consistent and getting stronger and closer together; head to the hospital. Better to be sent away then to have the baby unassisted or on the side of the road!


----------



## Eleanor ace

CeriB said:


> I'm yet to have number 2 but was wondering what gestation people had their babies and if there was a trend? From the ladies who have added their gestation, it seems that babies were born roughly the same time.
> 
> DD was born 13 hours after pessery - 9 hours after contractions started, 2 and a half days after waters broke &#128514;, at 40+5.

42 weeks (induced)
41 weeks (spontaneous)
40+5 (induced)


----------



## Josefin

1: 42+2 took 24h
2: 40+3 took 5h
3: 40+4 took 9h
All three of them started with contractions.


----------



## Aerith07

1. 39 weeks (six day labor)
2. 40+1 weeks (six hour labor)


----------



## Euphobia

1. 36+1: 4 hours from the doctor breaking my water (I had pre-eclampsia with my first so was induced solely by breaking my water)
2. 37+2: 11 hours from water breaking

I have no idea what the third will be like. I remember feeling annoyed that my second took longer than my first as everyone said it would be shorter!


----------

